# Peeko's Progress in Pictures 💜



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello,

Peeko is much more his usual self today. No more feather concerns the past few days. I have also arranged a new set up with his playstand and a new foraging box. I have finally got him into foraging boxes! He's still very heightened and scared of the noise when moving around in the box, but he is slowly getting calmer with it. He came straight over today when I put millet in there. Starting out with millet then I will gradually start adding bits and pieces and hope he will start throwing things around a bit. He is getting super good at his foraging toys so I think he needs a new challenge. And I think he loves his new set up 😊


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Peeko looks adorable! 💜
I'm so glad he is settling in and look forward to seeing lots more pictures of him in the days to come.*


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Peeko looks adorable! 💜
> I'm so glad he is settling in and look forward to seeing lots more pictures of him in the days to come.*


It has only taken him nearly 2 years and he's still learning 😅 I will have had him 2 years in August. He's a brave boy these days, I'm so proud of him. There will be plenty more pictures to come 😊💜


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

I just managed to get Peeko over on his fountain after I had the idea to set it up near his playstand/foraging box! I think this set up works for everything he needs at the moment 😊 he didn't bathe, but he took a little sip from the water and he did sit on the top of the flower for a few seconds, so his feet might have got a bit wet! I managed to sprinkle a few drops over him from my fingers which I tried to encourage the idea of a shower, he didn't like me doing that too much so I stopped but he got a tiny bit wet and hopefully it gets him into the idea of bathing at least 😊 So close! 😅 I wish I could show the video 💜


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That picture is precious!

If you have a video you'd like to share, here are the instructions on how to display it.*
*How to Display a Video in your Post (FAQs)*


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Look at him foraging even with lots of other bits and pieces in the box! I'm so proud of him, he was so calm and content as well while he was in there. He never stays long but he looked so happy! I'm such a proud budgie Mama 🥰💜


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Simply adorable!*


----------

